# Broken Hearts



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Our girl Kyra, a female GSD who recently turned five, was lost this week.

Monday evening, after our walk, I fed her and put her in her crate for the night.

A little while later I heard a coyote howling, unusually close. 

Kyra barked very angrily several times, but then stopped. I did not go down and check on her, and was later sound asleep.

When I went for her the next morning, she was distressed and panting. Her crate was a mess, with diarrhea and vomit. 

She got a short ways outside and needed to go, but the diarrhea now looked like blood. Finally realizing this needed immediate professional attention, she collapsed and just laid on her side while my son consoled her and I ran in to call the vet.

She took a little water from my sons palm as I prepared to put her in the car and go. 

The doctor took my number and said she'd call right after she'd gotten the results of her tests. I went home and cleaned her crate; there was nothing obvious to be found, no mouse parts or object that she managed to sneak while grabbing a few bites of snow the night before. Her food looked like it was only slightly digested. There wasn't as much vomit and diarrhea as it had seemed, it was just spread all over.

I got the call; the doctor told me she had very bad news, terrible news, and let out a deep breath. She then told me how Kyra's intestines where black, that they were dead, and there was too much damage - all the way back. She said that she didn't think it would be fair to her to let her wake up.

I asked if I could say goodbye, and rushed to make it. My eyes flowed as she administered the euthanasia, and I stroked Kyra for the last time.

I went home and started to make a hole for her, except for the upper few inches the ground was frozen and my son and I exhausted ourselves taking turns working.

We placed her there with some of her favorite things, and covered her over.

My youngest is 19; normal for a young man, he's rarely home - spending most of his free time with his friends. The shared bond with her that kept tugging him back is gone. No more finding her crate empty because she's with him.

Now the house is empty and quiet when I get home. Though I'm a full grown man, in private the tears still come.

The regrets are awful. Wishing I'd checked on her, discovered it and reacted in time. Wishing I'd let her be with us more. Had more patience, instead of putting her in the crate so frequently lately. Regrets for all we could have done, opportunities lost.

The medical term is "*Mesenteric Torsion*," not to be confused with gastric torsion - which is when the stomach turns/flips enough to pinch off the entrance and exit (leading to bloat as the digestive gases have no place to go). 

Mesenteric torsion is much worse. A quote from web-dvm.net: "_A mesenteric torsion is the twisting of the intestines around the mesenteric axis. The mesentery is the suspension system for the intestines. The many feet of the intestines are suspended by a pretty small mesenteric root that contains the attachment of the mesentery and the major blood vessels providing nutrients to the intestines. Occasionally, this system can twist on itself causing serious, often fatal consequences. The mortality rate is almost 100% and was once thought to be a rare condition, but evidence has brought to light the fact that this is occurring with ever increasing incidence and has been seen to occur more commonly in German Shepherds than any other breed. The symptoms of this condition are rapid onset of shock, abdominal pain and vomiting. The twisting stops the blood flowing to the intestines, causing tissues to die immediately. This condition causes a dilemma for veterinarians as the symptoms are often nebulis and diagnosis is difficult. The dog is usually “down” – in shock, making any surgical options a tough decision._"

Many other sources indicate that there's rarely a positive outcome for this condition. A couple were due to the owners being animal surgeons themselves, and another was very very fortunate that the intestines where only purple when the investigative surgery was done. 

I spoke with the breeder yesterday, he was very surprised and said her mother is still alive and so are her siblings. He asked if I had the stitch to hold her stomach in place (gastropexy) done during the spaying, as he had recommended. I had not. I discussed it back then with one of the doctors at our vet, and she told me how rare it was, and that there were risks in doing it. Based on our discussion I felt she wouldn't do it to her own animals and I decided against it. Others there now tell me it probably wouldn't have made a difference, I'm guessing that's because the stomach itself didn't turn. 

What brought this on, and what could have been done to prevent it?

Several years ago a family moved in, a few houses down the road. They had a dog that had been tested positive with Lyme, and they allowed him to wander the deer and mice filled woods between our homes until he died. About two years ago it was detected in my dog. Would she have gotten it anyway? I'll never know. But more important, *could Lyme have been a factor?* Right up until the final day, Kyra was very strong and high spirited. Just a week or two ago, after being limited by the winter, she dragged me for a couple of miles - I had to run the leash behind me to keep her at my side. She could have gone on much longer, and that was typical of her - shagging Frisbees and tennis balls for as long as we could stand it. The vet told me she could go years (maybe most of her life) without showing any symptoms from Lyme disease. I saw nothing to add concern of this before now. But maybe it was altering things inside of her, to make her more susceptible to a torsion?

From what I've read, typically, by the time the dog has been opened for inspection, the damage is done. It seems simply educating ourselves to recognize the symptoms and react by rushing them to a doctor will likely prove insufficient in most cases.

But maybe there are indicators that can raise caution flags? And are there surgical options that would prevent a mesenteric torsion?

It's going to take time to even consider what's next. I don't know if we'll ever own another dog, and it won't be our girl Kyra. 

Goodbye Kyra, my dear friend.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ra-picture106849-jake-kyra-november-2012.html


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG I'm SO sorry. What an awful thing to happen. I'm crying. I don't know what to say to you to make you feel better. There is probably no words. /hugs


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So sad.....it gets to me as well....it simply just sucks. Yes, the emptiness of the house is a hard pill to swallow but is testimony to how much Kyra was loved and a part of your everyday life.

Had to say goodbye to my 6 year old shepherd years ago...I felt cheated for such a short time with her, it ripped me up....I imagine having but 5 years with Kyra might make you feel the same if not more so. But, we don't call the shots as we all know...so I converted my sadness into an understanding that this 6 year old of mine ended up at my doorstep for all the right reasons. Never knew how much a dog could mean to me....I learned so much about the wonderful benefits and companionship they offered by missing her so much....even though I always knew what a wonderful dog I had....just like you describe.

" It's going to take time to even consider what's next. I don't know if we'll ever own another dog, and it won't be our girl Kyra" I appreciate this, as there is no substitute to temper your sadness at this moment.

To Kyra..for the 5 wonderful years you brought to your family....you did your job.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Please don't blame yourself. Sometimes we just don't see it coming, although we all know it will come some day way too soon. I lost my boy just after his 9th birthday. I was lucky enough to have my fluffy girl to help lick away my tears though. One day you will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge. Until then, maybe one day in the future you will have room in your heart to help another, perhaps a senior rescue or even a puppy. Your girl will always walk beside you in spirit, just wait, one day you will feel her there.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sad!! I am so sorry!! To lose a young dog so suddenly is devastating. Please take care./Hugs Run free sweet Kyra.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It's terrifying, really... How quickly your beloved, well cared for pet can go from happy and healthy to suddenly on their deathbed. Life can be extinguished so quickly. It sure makes you appreciate the moments you have... though it certainly doesn't make them easier.
When one cares as much as yourself, it's impossible not to have your brain take off with thoughts and feelings of regret, no matter how many times you are told there's nothing you could have done. But Kyra was incredibly lucky to have you there at the end, and it sounds like she had an amazing life as part of your family.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Losing a dog carries with it such an unexpected, intense grief. I have experienced this myself, and would not wish it upon anyone. I wish you well, with lots of fond memories of Kyra to look back on.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like colic in horses, when the intestines twist. 

It doesn't take long for it to become critical. Sudden onset can happen too. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing information about this condition.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread even though it actually makes my stomach hurt and I feel a sense of dread. I think about how I get aggravated with the mud, the water on the floor mixed with dirt, cleaning the carpet over and over and when they play to loud and I realize none of that matters. It's stupid and petty because if i didn't have to clean up all that stuff and all the fur I would miss it, if they didn't play it would be to quiet. It's heartbreaking and scary and just so very sad that at any time it can be gone. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and may Kyra rest in peace.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Kyra


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Don't beat yourself up about anything, she knew you all loved her, she felt it. We are only human, we cannot predict the future, we cannot protect them from everything, although we try so hard...

There were three of mine over the years (nope, make that 4) that we lost way too early--2 to hermangiosarcoma, one to bloat, one to acute kidney failure... Nothing we can say to each other or do for each other can take away the pain, other than this--we absolutely do know your pain, and it will abate, but your love for Kyra will never die.

Some vow they will never have another dog... Myself, I knew I HAD to get another--right away--to help fill that horrible void, to help stay busy, keep my mind busy... And, you find that you do have love in your heart for another, you just have to give it a chance to show. 

My little wl girl Sarah, when we lost her so suddenly, up popped a rescue boy in desperate need. When I called and told Sarah's breeder about him, with the wisdom of many years she told me that he was "like Sarah enough that you will love him, but different enough to love him for himself."

She was absolutely right.

Susan


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all very much for taking the time to share your thoughts, kind words, and stories.

It's funny how that can mean so much, but it does. 

Thank you.

(my son and our dog)


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry to read about the loss of Kyra. It was hard to keep my eyes from welling up. It scares me to think of how quickly we can lose our beloved dogs/pets. It sounds like Kyra had a wonderful 5 years with you and was deeply loved.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She was a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry you've lost her.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Kyra. It is so hard. Rest in peace Kyra. Peace to you.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy. The one thing I have learned from my sweek Jersey girl dying tragically is to not fault yourself. She's only been gone a little over a week, and it is still fresh ans hard not to feel it's your fault ans the what ifs. it hard difficult and trying at times. But im still making it thru hour by hour and day by day and you can too. I just keep thinking God needed her for bigger things. rip Kyra. Hang in there, it's har, I know all too well. So sorry for your loss


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Kyra. It's hard to lose them even when they've had a good long life, even more devastating when you lose them young or in their prime. The only thing that makes any sense to me is something my husband has said over the years and I've shared it here many times. Since we usually can't just have multiple dogs all at once, "Losing one allows you to know another". They are all so incredibly special. Perhaps when the time is right, you'll look into another pair of eyes, and once again know the joy of having the best kinda dog there is. Take care.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Her life was short, but she was very much loved. We always find ways to blame ourselves when our critters are injured or when they die, especially unexpectedly. I am sure you made the best decisions you could for her, and nothing is 100%. A fellow bought a pup from me a few years back, and he had had the stomach tacking done on his previous dog, and the surgery went way wrong and killed off her intestines and they lost her. Freak accident or malpractice, but there are no guarantees when we are dealing with creatures, except that they will get injured or sick at some point, and we will lose them. We hope that it will not be for a long time. But even when they are 11, 12, or 13 years old, the pain and emptiness when they are lost is there. There is just no way around it.

I hope that time will bring you to a place where you remember the good stuff moreso than the ending of her life. That you can celebrate the love and bond that she had with you and let that be more powerful than the loss and all that surrounds it. 

Again, I am sorry. It is like losing a part of ourselves when they go.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I just saw this thread and your story is heart breaking. 

BUT - mesenteric torsion would not have been prevented by a gastropexy. I doubt Lyme disease had any contribution either. 

Getting her to the vet and prepped for surgery in the middle of the night to save her would have nearly impossible as well.

Sometimes this just happens and I know it just stinks. 

My dog Havoc suffered gastric torsion 2 years ago this July. On a Saturday night. We were very lucky that 1. Our vet was not out of town on vacation. 2. He was able to be at the clinic in 40 minutes. 3. His tech was enoute immediately to assist him. She left her family at a car show to come in. The stars aligned for us that night. Our nearest ER vet is 110 miles away. Havoc would have died in the car, That is how fast this goes. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

crap, i missed this thread when it was first posted. what a horrible story. i am so sorry!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry - I had a Kyra too that I still miss.....

I have seen horses with the same issue in surgery many times - and few make it through....no one knows why it starts - or happens for sure....

She was certainly loved and I know how she is missed as well....

Maybe our Kyra's are waiting at the bridge together.... :hugs:

Lee


----------



## Shepster21 (Dec 29, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Kyra. She was a beautiful animal and friend, taken way too soon. Our pets cannot speak to us and German Shepherds are known not to cry unless the pain is great. So we miss the little signs and cannot react until it is too late. This was such with my Shep. I replay the events that lead to his death, wondering if there is anything I could've done. Could the steak bone I gave her a week ago have had anything to do with it? The important thing is that she came into your life for a reason, for 5 seasons, and she left you with great memories. Hold on to them and eventually give a new pup a home. You sound like a great parent.


----------

